# Hilton Head here I come!



## brianj517 (Aug 18, 2006)

Hi all,

Just wanted to let everyone know that this will be my last post for a week or so... I'm off to sunny south carolina for a long overdue vacation in Hilton Head. Since the big "D" a few months back, I haven't had much time to do anything other than work to pay child support, bills and other associated BS, and hopefully have enough left over to buy a few things to feed me and the ol' GOSM. 

Well, I finally scraped enough together to get away for a while and let somebody else do the cooking and the dishes! Sooo for the next 7 days or so... it'll be nothing but sun, sand, and copious amounts of adult beverages...

Hope y'all have a great week, and keep the blue smoke blowin'

Cheers,
Brian


----------



## smokemack (Aug 18, 2006)

Have a great trip; drink an adult beverage for me, and keep yours eyes out for those few straggling college hotties that are soaking up the last sun of summer 8) . Enjoy!!


----------



## big-e (Aug 18, 2006)

have a safe and fun trip. let us hear about it when you get back.  And remember to feed that GOSM!


----------



## joed617 (Aug 25, 2006)

Brian, This is a little late but I know about the big "D" all to well.. she got the elevator and I got the shaft. Now that my kids are grown <both of them> It's a little easier now.  Child support was killing me, I was paying 1500. per month.  Hope your trip was fun.. Oh and like I didn't learn the frst time .. I remarried <slapping head, what was I thinking> I'm kidding, I love my new wife and we do joke around alot. So I think the 2nd time is better. My brother <younger> was married twice and divorced twice and use to introduce his wife now as his "Future Ex Wife" laughing 

Joe


----------

